# Rivarossi r5454 allegheny 2-6-6-6



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all,
I have just bought a RIVAROSSI R5454 C&O No1633 ALLEGHENY 2-6-6-6 and would like to add DCC and sound.
The instructions ( and the TCS installation page ) shows the decoder in the loco boiler/firebox rather than the tender. The loco is 8-pin socketed.
Has anyone installed sound in this loco and if so which sound decoder and which speaker and where is it mounted ?
I would rather hear about any installations before opening the loco as it looks as if I have to move some fragile parts so only want to do it once !
Can anyone please help with advise ?
Regards, Colin.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

A few pictures with the shells off might be helpful. My BLI steamers have the electronics in the tender, but that's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply but as I mentioned I do not want to remove the boiler casing until ready to convert due to the complications of removing delicate parts more than once.
There are plenty of photos of the non-sound decoder installation on the TCS website but I would rather hear from someone who has fitted a sound decoder to this loco as there sems to be very little space as far as I can see.
There are videos around of this loco with sound so it can be done but How ?
Regards, Colin


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

A bit scary isn't it? Search YouTube for the specific locomotive and manufacturer. That's how I found help with mine. If you can't find anything there try a Google search. Good luck with your search.


----------

